# Welcome to the Your Golf Pictures forum! advice and guidelines



## MikeH (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to the NEW GM post your pictures forum. 

As with every GM forum â€“ please use common sense when posting. Anything inappropriate, offensive, seriously off topic will be removed and the poster will be liable to a ban

For advice on how to post pictures â€“ follow this link to a post by brendy http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?93435-Hosting-and-Posting-photographs-on-the-forum 

If anyone has any alternative but equally easy to use methods please feel free to share with everyone by replying to this post


----------



## MikeH (Aug 14, 2011)

Just found an old post recommending www.thumbsnap.com coukd be worth checking out as an alternative to photobox
......
If forums users want a much more simple, no login required hassle free hosting.
I would suggest www.thumbsnap.com , its 100% free no trails, no max upload limit. Just upload your images and your away.

-Simply follow the on screen instructions and upload your image.
-Then just copy the code for forums and paste into your thread.


----------



## brendy (Aug 9, 2017)

Details amended to reflect photobuckets new policy to not allow free hotlinking.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2020)

Can anyone tell me how to post photos from iPad to the forum, I've tried thumbsnap and uploaded photo but couldn't take it farther


----------



## upsidedown (May 5, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Can anyone tell me how to post photos from iPad to the forum, I've tried thumbsnap and uploaded photo but couldn't take it farther
		
Click to expand...

https://postimages.org/  I use this site , not got an  ipad but works on windows and android


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Can anyone tell me how to post photos from iPad to the forum, I've tried thumbsnap and uploaded photo but couldn't take it farther
		
Click to expand...

I use the "snip" page capture feature and just paste it onto the end of the text, dead easy.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2020)

Crow said:



			I use the "snip" page capture feature and just paste it onto the end of the text, dead easy.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I don't have a clue what that means

Thanks btw


----------



## Rlburnside (May 5, 2020)

upsidedown said:



https://postimages.org/  I use this site , not got an  ipad but works on windows and android
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, i joined this site uploaded picture but couldn't follow how to post on forum, I'll try on pc in morning


----------

